# what the heck is in Carvel ice cream?



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i'm too tired to go searching but poor dd has major digestive issues & often winds up having poop accidents anytime she touches the stuff. which, sadly, has happened a few times lately b/c it's the standard birthday cake at all the party places around here. i'm guessing it's the high fructose corn syrup b/c at least at home she never has it, but it boggles the mind to think what could be in this stuff to make her poop herself!







:







:


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Scroll down and it lists FAQ's about ingredients. I wonder if it is the sorbitol? It says they put it in all their regular flavors.

Quote:

*Sorbitol?*
There is Sorbitol in our regular ice cream. Sorbitol is used in Carvel Reduced Carb cups to lower Carbohydrates by replacing sugar (sucrose) with sorbitol. *Sorbitol causes diarrhea when consumed in excess.* The amount present in one 4 fl. oz cup of Carvel Reduced Carb is safe. Polysorbates 65 and 80 are derived from Sorbitol. Sorbitol is obtained from direct hydrogenation of corn (maize) sugar.
Bolded mine.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh gosh I will vouch for sorbitol's..um.....power. TMI alert. Last year I absentmindedly ate about half a tin of Icebreakers mints w/ sorbitol. My tummy was a total, total mess. It's defintely an uncontrollable feeling when it hits and I can certainly understand being a kid who thinks she needs to let a little toot out. (only it's NOT going to be a little toot) I learned my lesson with sorbitol and luckily did not have a major disaster.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

oooh, that's got to be it! i can't tolerate malitol- i've had some baaaad experiences with trying low-carb (aka crap) chocolate.

i just ordered her birthday cake (the place usually does carvel) from a woman who bakes everything at home from scratch & will put a picture of missy's favorite sprite on the cake. we'll all be much happier!!!

thanks!


----------

